# Oil mixture



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

I have an old, (don't know how old) Weedeater 1700 motor.
Can anyone tell me what ratio of oil mixture to use?
Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Most all string trimmers are 40:1 some are listed at 50:1 for environmental purposes. Just use a good quality 2-cycle oil like Stihl and you will not have any problems. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

The one thing I do when I don't know the mix..... go the true and tried path and use 32:1 (4 ounces per one gallon of gas)...... won't hurt a thing (may clog the spark arrestor faster, but thats easily cleaned or removed)
Most weedeater brand weeders these days, use a 40:1 ratio (3.2 ounces per one gallon of gas)


----------



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## OGINALI (Jan 16, 2007)

*oil mixture*

I live in Lawton,Ok.I buy these envelopes that mixed with 1 gal.gas runs on anything 2 cycle.Best dollar I ever spend.It's called Endura Plus. :wave:


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*hi*

32:1 40:1 50:1 could be anything in those... check manual :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

